# 4HI/4LO/Auto 4WD



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got 4 settings on my truck 2WD, Auto 4x4, 4LO, and 4HI...

Can someone please educate me on the instances when and when NOT to use each of these settings?? I've been reading the manual, and articles online and so far it seems like if I ever need 4x4 to get out of a rut I should put it on 4HI and disengage traction control and stabilitrak.

Seems like 4LO can do some damage to your transmission/differential. So why even have 4LO as an option?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

What does your owners manual say? Without knowing the specifics of your options that might include a locking Diff or full time 4wd options, it just guessing.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Well if I spin in 2wd it goes in 4high. Only time I've used low is when pulling saplings and such off fence lines when don't want to stress out transmission with a slow slipping start ups.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*4X4 Low*

4x4 Low actually throws a low/tall planetary in the transfer case which is basically like a Granny gear which basically double the torque at the wheels. Used for pulling steep grands(off road only) like up very rough rocky terrain, or as said before popping up tree's or pulling someone out of a serious situation. My Duramax has rarely seen 4x4 low. But when it is needed, it's really nice to have.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Auto 4x4 on my previous truck (ford) was basically a traction controlled awd mode you can use it safely on the highway in rain or other bad weather ect my new dodge sees 4 hi regularly pulling my boat up a wet ramp ect 4 low should be used very rarely in examples like given earlier


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on the brand. For Chevy (2003 Z71, and many others) ...

2WD - Normal driving on dry pavement / highway. Front hubs unlocked. Transfer case disengaged.
4 Auto - Wet conditions, or where you may potentially need 4 WD. Front hubs locked (and front diff spinning). Transfer case disengaged until slippage is detected, then it kicks in. A little more noisy if you don't need it and I see 1 mpg less.
4Hi - When you have a high likely hood or using the 4WD. Never use on dry pavement, especially if making short radius turns. Front hubs locked (and front diff spinning). Transfer case engaged. I used this to pull my boat off a slippery ramp (but always seem to forget to go back to 4Hi until down the road 20 miles), off-road, on the beach, or in snow.
4Low - Pulling something that you shouldn't be, or driving somewhere you shouldn't have. (Tree stump, stuck forklift, up a 45 deg incline over a boulder field, etc). If you are in 4Hi, and cannot move and the wheels are not spinning, you may need 4Low. Basically 4Hi, with a gear reduction. Never exceed something like 10 mph. Read your manual on how to get into 4Low, as it cannot be done on the fly (requires tranny in Neutral, etc.).


----------

